

Rate My Startup: Catalog.Do - genadyo
http://catalog.do

======
genadyo
Hi all,

I am currently working on a platform that helps people to buy better products.

Today there are more and more products and it's hard to find the right fit.

Currently I focus on Smartphones with friends reviews.

The site is built mainly with AngularJS (I love it!) and some RoR server side.
I am using some design elements from bootstrap and made some cool UI things to
make the website cool.

Thank you.

